# Need help with Bantam Rooster Identification



## Dhx507 (Aug 25, 2021)

Looking to see if anyone can identify my bantam rooster. Can supply whatever details needed.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's a hard one, but looks to be a mix breed.. Appears to have some bantam in him. @Overmountain1 is experienced with bantams since she actually owns quite a few herself, so she may know a little more about this then I do.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry, I am pretty clueless when it comes to guessing types, but just wanted to say he is real handsome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Makes me think of Old English. The one thing for sure is he is stunning.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like OEGB to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ha! Ken, I'm finally learning.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I was looking at something unrelated and this fellow popped up. Definitely not the same, but there are some similarities.


----------



## Dhx507 (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks everyone! I’m going to believe he is an old English Silver Duckwing bantam. We’re going to put him in this show at the local fair this year so I was trying to have an idea of what he was.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll have to let us know how he does. I'm a sucker for his kind of coloring.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dhx507 said:


> Thanks everyone! I’m going to believe he is an old English Silver Duckwing bantam. We’re going to put him in this show at the local fair this year so I was trying to have an idea of what he was.


That would be my guess as well! Whether pure or almost pure he’s a handsome fella. Enjoy! My OEGB are super personable and hilarious to interact with.


----------

